# heard at the park today...



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

My 2 oldest kids are 5' 10 1/2 (girl - age 14) and 6' 2" (boy - age 15), so, pretty tall... They were each standing on either side of a walk way at the park yesterday, just talking to each other, when this little boy comes running head long around the corner. He was maybe 4? He somehow manages to stop dead in his tracks. I don't know how he does that as fast as he is going, but he does. He takes a long look at them, first one and then the other. Then he pulls his hat down over his eyes and saunters between them, yelling at the top of his young lungs, "I'M MAKING MY WAY THROUGH THE LAND OF THE GIANTS!" Tee Hee! Funny lil' dude. I was really proud of my kids for not embarrassing him and laughing out loud. 

Just sharing a funny,

Cindyc.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Love it!

Would have made me chuckle.


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

How fun!

Made me remember a time at dd's swimming lessons. There was a little boy who was very fearful of the water. The teacher was trying to get him to go under the water, open his eyes, and then pop right back up. My 6yo daughter was the only other kid in the pool at that time. So the boy drops down into the largely empty pool, shoots back up with wide eyes, and excitedly proclaimed,"I saw two big sharks and a mermaid!"

We sincerely hope he mistook my daughter for the mermaid, not one of the sharks!

The imaginations of the little ones is so amazing. You never know what will come out of their mouths next.


----------



## Nature_Lover (Feb 6, 2005)

That was funny 

Reminded me of the TV show 'The Land of the Giants' 

The Big Giant Hand gave me bad dreams as a little kid, until my older sister started making fun of how fake it was...


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

When my oldest was maybe 11 or 12 we went to our first night of basketball practice, she has always been the tallest girl in any situation (when she was 15 months old I went to a workshop and they stuck on her back a sticker that said "I'm only 15 months" because they were worried the helpers would think she was older). Anyways! So we go to our first basketball practice and we are picking up kids with the mom's standing along the wall, one of the smaller girls ran over to her mom standing right next to me and yelled and pointed "mom, mom, look how big that girl is!!! we're gonna to win!!!". 

My daughter turned 17 a couple of days ago and is just right at 6' these days. I've always kind of wondered if she will continue growing, I stopped at 15/16 years old but I was talking to a woman who was 6'2" and she said she didn't stop growing until 21, so who knows. When she was 3 years old they told me she was going to be between 5'10" and 6' and so far they are right.


----------



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

My oldest girl topped out at 6'. But if you ask her, she'll tell you she is 5' 11 3/4". lol!


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

maybe it's all that good clean farm air and all of that home-grown food that is growing them all so tall! :shrug:  My daughter will be glad to know she is not alone!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2007)

Rean, that is funny about your daughter my sister always says she is 5' 11 3/4", but she really is 6' also.


----------



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Rean, that is funny about your daughter my sister always says she is 5' 11 3/4", but she really is 6' also.



That is awesome! I will have to tell my daughter. lol


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Rean, that is funny about your daughter my sister always says she is 5' 11 3/4", but she really is 6' also.


All right for them to say! I'm 5' 11 3/4" - really. Never made it to 6' - not really - although I can play ducks and drakes with metric conversions and fudge the truth, but the truth is I always lacked that quarter inch.

But did I resent it? Oh, no! Not me! Not one bit. I didn't mind missing six feet by just || that much! Oh, no! Not one bit. Not at all. No! Not hardly.

Humph!

Wogglebug retires to corner and sulks. :Bawling:

Oh! Mind you, I had a teacher in high school who said he was 5' 17 1/2". I think he might have been understating matters a little.

Wogglebug returns to corner and practices improving his sulks. :awh:  :sob: :Bawling: :Bawling: :badmood:


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

That age is such a kick.
_I _giggled. Don't know how your kids didn't! lol 



I remember when DH and were on our honeymoon in the Black Hills during tourist season. 
We ate supper one night in Applebees in Rapid and there were already about a half dozen people waiting in the entry way when we walked in. A four year old saw us come in the door and about tugged his dad's arm off when he saw DH, "Look Dad!! It's a cowboy! It's a _cowboy_!!" 
His father looked like he'd like to crawl under the bench, but my lovely new husband just winked at him. :cowboy:

Obviously meeting locals surpassed seeing the Faces at Rushmore.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

So cute!

I'm pretty tall, when I was in high school I was at friend's house and her little sister came running through and stopped as you described, looked at me and said, "out of my way or I'll jump up and kick you in the ankle!!"


----------



## crunchy_mama (Aug 7, 2010)

Well, I have short kids so my kids would have been even more impressed.

Oh, and my kids think everybody in cowboy hats is a cowboy and they are thrilled everytime they see a cowboy- cracks me up everytime!


----------

